# Chemical Totes for feeders



## mlamb (Nov 17, 2013)

Another handy tip - using chemical tote frames for hay feeders. My neighbor is a big farmer and gave me a bunch of old chemical totes. I took the tanks out and use the metal frames for feeders. We only have round bales, so I fork a mixture of brome, sudan, and alfalfa in the feeders and pick them up with my bale bed on my pickup and put them out in the goat pen for winter feeding. They work great. The holes are small enough the mature goats can't get their heads in, but have enough room to eat. The kids can get their head in, but haven't had one get "stuck" yet. It does waste a little hay, but they were free and are very handy.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Rinse the totes really well and use them for houses. ..we use the ones from the dairy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

mlamb said:


> Another handy tip - using chemical tote frames for hay feeders. My neighbor is a big farmer and gave me a bunch of old chemical totes. I took the tanks out and use the metal frames for feeders. We only have round bales, so I fork a mixture of brome, sudan, and alfalfa in the feeders and pick them up with my bale bed on my pickup and put them out in the goat pen for winter feeding. They work great. The holes are small enough the mature goats can't get their heads in, but have enough room to eat. The kids can get their head in, but haven't had one get "stuck" yet. It does waste a little hay, but they were free and are very handy.


Do you have a pic of that?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

we've done that in the past. Here's a link to the thread and a pic.http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/upcycled-hay-feeder-146458/


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

works great, and it's free!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great...I have seen those around here with firewood in them...or something similar!


----------

